

Get the most out of zsh - mlLK
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-satzsh.html?ca=dgr-lnxw07Zshell

======
keven
used these zshrc files to get started

linux: <http://stuff.mit.edu/~jdong/misc/zshrc> os x:
<http://stuff.mit.edu/~jdong/misc/zshrc-osx-blackonwhite>

------
roamzero
I tried zsh on cygwin and I found the behavior to be odd when resizing the
terminal window (using a number of different terminal interfaces, rxvt, putty,
etc). The screen wouldn't redraw as one might expect. Is this common to all
zsh or is it just a cygwin issue?

